# 8/8/08 (with pics)



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

My girlfriend and I wentFri. night and had a pretty good night. Fought the wind (10-15 mph)and the crowd (5 other boats at one point) to come up with 18 fish. (two 22" fish and one 20" fish included)Put the boat on the trailer at 3:45 so I feel like if we would have toughed it out we would have killed our limit but my copilot was sleepy and we had more than enough so we loaded up. It was only my girlfriend's third trip so I let her do most of the gigging and I am proud to report that no fish got away!! Also, possibly the neatest part is a fish that had a half-moon bite mark taken out of his side that is the size of a baseball! 

Here is the night's haul:










Here are the two largest fish of the night










Here is the fish with the bite mark










Here are a few we tried to take of fish in the water


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

What kind of lights do you guys use? BTW, I don't see how the fish with the bite out of it was still living. That's a pretty good size chunk! Nice fish, hope you guys enjoy dinner!, lunch!, breakfast!


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

That pic where she is holding the two 22"s is very impressive.

Nice doormats.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Right now I'm using a 12v system with the old westinghouse 1000 Lumen bulbs that are (to the best of my knowledge) no longer made. They look like a regular household lightbulb but about 3 times as big. Within the next year I hope to convert to a gene system with HPS lights.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Very sexy flounder. Looks like you guys had a great night. I gigged one a few years back that had a wound but nothing like that. That is amazing that the fish survived that wound.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Great pix's. 



She's cute.  She get' s a Atta girl for Super effort.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

:clap:clap:clap Thats a heck of a chunck missing out of that one.:banghead


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for the intel!!! Just kiddin' oke

The pics turned out good. Oh yeah,let me know when you figure out what your guide rates are gonna be I might need a need to book a trip!!!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice mess!!! hard to believe that fish lived! thanks for the report and :takephoto


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice fish and pics!! :clap:clap


----------



## fishnfrenzy (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome catch....wonder what took that chunk out!


----------



## whitebc13 (Aug 5, 2008)

Looks like a good night, congrats goes to her on the great giggin :clap


----------

